# The new Ridgid Seesnake CS6



## JAraiza (May 7, 2012)

Just got this Ridgid email for the new Cs6. This thing looks pretty cool. Anyone own one yet? Gonna have to add this to my arsenal for sure. 



http://youtu.be/vw4N876yneI


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

The locator I use has one. Nice but the screen is small.. But I got to say its crystal clear.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

My Ridgid rep demo'd one for me the other day. Really nice little package. The daylight readable screen is the real deal. I was impressed with it overall.


----------

